# led under cabinet tape



## Sparks30 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have never wired these type before. We are going to have the driver in a j box in attic feed with 14-2 switch leg. Was just curious what type of wire to bring to the under cabinet. Each tape will be about 2 Watts. Thank you


----------



## canadian-dj (Oct 15, 2011)

I use 18/2 LVT from driver to light... its hard to solder you have to tin both the strip (if custom cut no wire whip already there) and the wire... then solder the two together heat shrink and a dab of hot glue where wire meets tape as that is a point were 2 sided tape usually fails.

also locating driver in attic is a bad idea. I personally like to run my 14/2 S/L to Jbox in furnace room and run LVT back from there to lights. a bit more wire but super clean easy RI and even easier when i come back a couple months later to finnish the job as i walk into mech room and kitchen not an insulated attic


----------



## Sparks30 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you for the response.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

canadian-dj said:


> I use 18/2 LVT from driver to light... its hard to solder you have to tin both the strip (if custom cut no wire whip already there) and the wire... then solder the two together heat shrink and a dab of hot glue where wire meets tape as that is a point were 2 sided tape usually fails.
> 
> also locating driver in attic is a bad idea. I personally like to run my 14/2 S/L to Jbox in furnace room and run LVT back from there to lights. a bit more wire but super clean easy RI and even easier when i come back a couple months later to finnish the job as i walk into mech room and kitchen not an insulated attic


 
You shouldn't have to solder anything. A quality product will have solderless connectors. In the US make sure your wiring method is code. A class2 cable requires a class2 power supply. If need be, a splice made in a shallow wiremold box is easy to conceal. This may be necessary if code does not allow your wiring method installed in walls or ceilings.

That LED tape is awesome from what I've seen. Easy to hide, dimmable, easy to install, and a very nice lighting effect.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I put the driver in the attic and wired everything with FPL two conductor #14 wire just because I had it left over from a fire alarm job.
I crimped everything together with small red butt splices.


----------

